# Lustful Snakes Too Hot To Handle



## moosenoose (Jan 20, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-20-2010
*Source:* ABC News



> A mating pair of venomous snakes refused to let their romantic interlude be interrupted by an Alice Springs reptile handler.
> 
> The western brown snakes were caught in an Alice Springs backyard this morning and the householder called for snake catchers to remove them.
> 
> ...









I guess when you're hot...you're hot! :lol:

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## toximac (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah I guess thats pretty hot,


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 20, 2010)

They could have tried throwing a bucket of cold water over the love-birds


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 20, 2010)

I caught a mating pair of eastern browns in Townsville (snake call-out) and they remained coupled for over 40 minutes until released. I let them go under a big log in some dense vegetation, and they kept mating. The males hemipene swells into the females cloaca and they lock together somewhat it seems. Those hemipenal spurs aren't for nothing!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 20, 2010)

:evil: even snakes have more skills than me!!


Will


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 21, 2010)

good on the snakes, looks like there having fun 

Will, your 13......


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 21, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> The males hemipene swells into the females cloaca and they lock together somewhat it seems. Those hemipenal spurs aren't for nothing!



Sounds like something straight out of a Mills & Boon novel :lol:


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, can't help but empathise for the lil buggers


----------

